# Used Marlin 39A @ pawn shop



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Saw a used Marlin 39A yesterday at Al's pawn and rifle in Pace.

Looked to be in decent condition, they were asking $329.

Good price? Good .22?

Serial number had a letter prefix of what they said looked like a U?

I'm guessing it is of the newer run?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Seems a bit high to me.


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Thought so myself.

I was thinking closer to $250 or under would be more reasonable. 

Is that out of line?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

No, not unless it's something special.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i think they have had it for a bit, saw one there months back.

might be time they make a deal

i like mine but i don't take it out much anymore


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

If it's in good shape, $329 is a bargain. You don't see them come up for sale much . People tend to hold onto them. The ones I have seen come up on other forums are usually $400+ and they don't last long, especially if it doesn't have the crossbolt safety. If I didn't already have one, I'd be all over it.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

they're going anywhere from $300 to $600 on gunbroker, might not be too bad of a price. Offer them $250, all they can do is say no.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Never hurts to ask. What are they going to say...no? They are going to haggle with you, so your $250 offer is just about right. Who knows, they might just take it. Good luck on your purchase. Keep us updated.


----------

